# Puppy Parties - Good, Bad or Ugly?



## tailtickle (Mar 19, 2012)

As anyone ever been, or currently going to a Puppy Party (used for training). (Just in case anyone is thinking I mean party hats, jelly and clowns)! :crazy:

Are they good? :smile5:
Are they expensive? 
A good positive experience? :thumbup1:
Or a disappointing negative experience? 

Oh, and apart from you, did your Puppy join in as well? :thumbsup:

Thanks
tailtickle x

PS. Do they actually include any refreshments, not necessarily jelly - cake would be nice! :001_wub:


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

tailtickle said:


> As anyone ever been, or currently going to a Puppy Party (used for training). (Just in case anyone is thinking I mean party hats, jelly and clowns)! :crazy:
> 
> Are they good? :smile5:
> Are they expensive?
> ...


As well as puppy classes for socislisation and early training I did take Kobi to a puppy party run by the vets. It didnt cost anything, and is a good way of getting them used to going in the vets with positive associations. No jelly and ice cream but he got lots of free stuff, chews toys and various samples and even a CD of outside noises. The one I went too was very good. Although I have heard some are better then others. Worth asking at your vets to see if they do them. Think there was a course of 5 or 6 in all at mine.
You can go along and see what its like. If its not a good one you dont have to keep going.

If you want proper puppy socialisation/ training classes Welcome to APDT - Association of Pet Dog Trainers UK should find one in your area.


----------



## Mad4Muttz (Apr 11, 2012)

my vets hold a free puppy party and probably most vets will do

they teach all sorts plus tips on verious topics like socialising, why its important to vaccinate etc 

we got drinks (as in soft drinks)

and a little fairy cake and the puppies just run around and socialise plus have a treat or two from their owners. really good fun for owner and puppy but that IMO


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I took Henrick to the puppy parties held at the vets, he loved it, so did we, there were 6 sessions and he was the biggest puppy and they all ran rings round him . It wasnt expensive at all, I cant remember exactly how much but it was about £10 and you got some freebies (food, toys etc) that were worth more than that.


----------



## tailtickle (Mar 19, 2012)

Thank you for your three helpful replies. Giving an idea of what they are about. (Like the idea of a Fairy Cake too) LOL. :wink:

tailtickle x


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2012)

Kenzie went to puppy classes, but they were more training classes than just socialisation. 

I think puppy parties are a good idea, provided the puppies are closely supervised and nervous dogs aren't 'bullied' by more confident ones etc.


----------



## lemmsy (May 12, 2008)

Very much depends on the Puppy Party in question TBH. 

I've seen and heard of some horrendous ones, in which shy pups are exposed to OTT, "in yer face" types jumping all over them and are not protected. Many of said pups learn very quickly that reactivity can be used to get idiots to go away 

The emphasis should not be on letting the pups off and letting them all bundle each other. I'd say maximum of two or three dogs off at each time with the emphasis not being on play, play, play, bundle, bundle, bundle but teaching good manners and making playing with their person more rewarding again. 

Go and watch one before you take your pup along


----------



## pearltheplank (Oct 2, 2010)

I went to the one run by my then vets and never again. It was a free for all, let your pups go and mingle! The more boisterous ones would run roughshod over the meeker ones who tried desperately hard to get under a chair

Check them out first is the only advice I can offer.


----------



## lemmsy (May 12, 2008)

pearltheplank said:


> I went to the one run by my then vets and never again. It was a free for all, let your pups go and mingle! The more boisterous ones would run roughshod over the meeker ones who tried desperately hard to get under a chair
> 
> Check them out first is the only advice I can offer.


Poor pups. 

Vets onto a quick buck initiative? :glare:
Guess they don't realize how behaviourally, a bad experience like that can affect learning so much.


----------



## pearltheplank (Oct 2, 2010)

lemmsy said:


> Vets onto a quick buck initiative? :glare::


I guess so, they did charge. Needless to say, I changed vets and when I had my own litter, the new vets were quite happy for me to go and sit in the waiting room for no reason. We were also invited at the end of the day, after disenfecting had been done to let the pups investigate by themselves. Both pups adore going to the vets


----------



## Tacey (Mar 4, 2012)

pearltheplank said:


> I went to the one run by my then vets and never again. It was a free for all, let your pups go and mingle! The more boisterous ones would run roughshod over the meeker ones who tried desperately hard to get under a chair
> 
> Check them out first is the only advice I can offer.


I had the same experience with the ones ran by my vets. April can be very shy around loud dogs, especially when she is inside in a restricted space. All the other puppies were barking non stop which put her on edge. Everyone let their puppies off the lead and they were far too boisterous for her.  She kept hiding underneath the chairs so I put her on my lap because I wanted her to feel more secure and I instantly got told off by the vet! She told me I was going to give her "little dog syndrome" and to put her down. I said no and she kept arguing with me. Needless to say I didn't go back!


----------



## Muze (Nov 30, 2011)

I've had mixed experiences. Where I lived in 2007, the local vets ran a great puppy party, carefully arranged and supervised, freebies, good advice, the works.

The one I attended with my Mum's pup was worse than useless, he was by far the largest pup and was not really allowed to interact with the other pups so he just got frustrated, also the 'trainer' that ran it was concerned because Rye wouldn't break eye contact with her (apparantly this was classic dominant behaviour!)

Might be worth popping aloing to view a puppy party before taking your pup along.


----------



## hayleyth (May 9, 2012)

Went to one at my vets and was awful! They just tried to get everyone to neuter their dogs and buy food! All the puppies were getting way out of control and the vets didnt really care... Puppy parties are good if its the right place an people.


----------

